# String quartet mock up with Sibelius remotely controlling Presonus Studio One



## almound (Jan 4, 2016)

Here's the URL to the playlist for a string quartet that I recorded via Sibelius as a scoring editor for Presonus Studio One (its the actual playback). (Three movements are available, and a fourth is coming.) https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLbJ3UqfveVHWcsJDsx8CyBdxygDa_sDqT

Carnavale with Clown (6'09")
Variations and Theme (5'02")
Lentessa (4'04")
Allegro assai (coming soon)

I offer it for feedback, although you should know that I haven't implemented the mixing and mastering tweaks yet. The sound reflects simply the compositional technique of assigning (custom) dynamics and appropriate string articulations. BTW, take the score in the video with a grain of salt. Find the clean score at http://imslp.org/wiki/String_Quartet_No.1_(Johnston,_Everett_Almound)


----------

